# Kindersicherung Kaspersky 2011



## tacef (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hab eine frage, ist ehrlich gesagt dringend:

Meine Cousine hat ein mobbing problem und das haben wir mit der Kindersicherung von Kaspersky protokolliert.

Wenn wir uns jetzt die Korrespondez ansehen von z.b. Facebook chats sind da gelbe und blaue Pfeile 

-> blauer pfeil
<- gelber pfeil

Meine Frage ist jetzt: Welcher Pfeil ist der für eingehende, welcher für ausgehende Nachrichten?

Meine Tante und mein Onkel wollen heute noch zur Polizei gehen. 

mfg
tacef


----------



## Gismon (1. August 2010)

Hallo,

http://docs.kaspersky-labs.com/german/pure9.0_de.pdf

Ab Seite 191 kommt die Kindersicherung.

Vielleicht steht dort etwas über diese Pfeile.

Ich selbst habe das Programm nicht und weiß daher nicht, was die Pfeile bedeuten. Sorry!

Pfeil nach rechts bedeutet für mich persönlich "ausgehend".

Pfeil nach links "eingehend".

Gruß


----------



## tacef (2. August 2010)

Im Handbuch hab ich natürlich als erstes geschaut, danke trotzdem.

Dieser Meinung bin ich auch, das der gelbe Pfeil eingehend und der Blaue ausgehend ist.

Die Herrschaften von Kaspersky übertreffen sich gerade mal wieder selber in Punkto Support.


----------

